# Safety Management System (SMS)



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (12 أبريل 2010)

,Good day all 
_The attached is an excellent Arabic/English presentation about the SMS system. _

_http://www.4shared.com/document/aIGRYHWy/SMS_Arabic_English.html_


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

ملف رائع شكرا جزيلاً لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2010)

عرض تقديمي جيد
بارك الله فيك
ونتمى دوام مشاركاتك معنا


----------



## شهاب الشريف (16 أبريل 2010)

إن هذا الموضوع من أهم الموضوعات الخاصة بنظم السلامة وتوضيحها التى يجب التعريف بها والاهتمام بها من قبل الشركات.

هل من الممكن تحميله مباشرة على المنتدى


----------



## medhat56 (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكوررررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (16 أبريل 2010)

عرض مختصر و جيد (متعوب علية)

مشكور اخى


----------



## عيسى الحداد (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور شرح رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (25 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ونتمى دوام مشاركاتك معنا


----------



## ياسر عدلى مجاهد (17 فبراير 2011)

the link not working


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (17 فبراير 2011)

the link not working


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 يونيو 2011)

the link not working thanks


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## safety113 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح
*ارجو اعادة التحميل*​


----------



## fraidi (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اللنك غير فعال مع الشكر عل الجهد الرجاء اعادة التحميل


----------

